# Electronic tuner issues with acoustics



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I never have a problem tuning electrics by ear, and only need to use a tuner for the low E to start. Because I have a bit of hearing loss, I have a difficult time tuning acoustics by ear by using harmonics. My electronic tuner (Apex clip on tuner) does not work well in clip mode, and sort of ok on mic. Sometimes the clip mode wont pick up the note unless almost on tune. When I use the mic, it seems to work better, however I then have to micro tune from there so that all chords ring nicely. After that, I check with the electronic tuner and some strings are slightly off perfect tune. 

Is there a way to calibrate these things, or are the cheap tuners just that? NFG?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes the cheap tuners are just that.

If you want to tune by ear, you can try putting your ear right on the upper bout while you tune. I have done that in noisy rooms.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks. I had a good analog Seiko unit, but the patch cord wouldn't release. I think I chucked it out 

dummy...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Scotty said:


> Thanks. I had a good analog Seiko unit, but the patch cord wouldn't release. I think I chucked it out
> 
> dummy...


 Does it not have a mic in it?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, but it still isn't accurate. The old Seiko I had did also, but it didn't work with the patch cord stuck in it. I'm gonna check under my workbench...the pit of doomed things. Maybe I kept it


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

TC Electronics Poly Clip

Accurate
Insanely easy to use.
Not exactly cheap but worth it.
Prolly the best clip-on tuner I've ever tried.
The Peterson StroboClip is a little more accurate but it's not as user-friendly and it costs about 60% more.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

there is a JAmes TAylor video in this forum someplace where he teaches you how to tune an acoustic.

First go get a decent tuner then check out the video.

G.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

my snark was as accurate as anything else i have tried and only 15 bucks


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> my snark was as accurate as anything else i have tried and only 15 bucks


Have to agree with you there


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Tuning with harmonics is not accurate. Try it and then check it against a reliable tuner.

Close but no cigar.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I get better results when I damp the strings other than the one I'm tuning so that there aren't extra vibrations to confuse the tuner. It seems to matter more on acoustics than on electrics, at least in my experience.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GTmaker said:


> there is a JAmes TAylor video in this forum someplace where he teaches you how to tune an acoustic.


Are you using Taylors tuning method? I quickly went back to tuning with a tuner. I did try it but it just seemed to make the job of tuning a guitar a lot more difficult with little improvement. To my ears anyway.

I still think my Black Snark headstock tuner is a fast, easy and low cost way to tune my acoustic. I use it to tune a 12 string Epiphone acoustic I leased for a month and it works great.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I will be the lone dissenter once again.
Perhaps my station here is to provide counterpoint.
Hopefully nobody takes offence when none is intended this time.
I have a Snark clip-on style tuner and it hasn't done anything to impress me at all.
I bought it when I was travelling and forgot to pack a tuner with me.
I was in a little town with one music store and the Snark was all they had left so if I wanted a tuner I didn't really have much choice.
It was barely adequate if you ask me.
It got me in the ball park.
I've been looking for someone to give it to.
So far there have been no takers.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

BMW-KTM said:


> I've been looking for someone to give it to.
> So far there have been no takers.


Next time I'm in your neck of the woods, I'd be happy to take it off of your hands...


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

You got it.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I did say the black one. Much easier to read.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

BMW-KTM said:


> You got it.


How did you post your location in reverse or mirrored font?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I've slept since then.
Anything that was in RAM got lost on reboot when I woke up.
Sorry.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have 3 black snarks. I also had the hotone pedal tuner, and the tc electronic pedal tuner. I tuned with one and checked with the other two. They are all within a few cents. Close enough for me. If I was gigging, I probably would have kept the Hotone on the pedalboard as it was a bit quicker.


----------

